# Hubby knows me well....



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Some women complain that their husbands never buy them flowers, or cholocates....

well my hubby goes and finds guppies that I've been looking for! 

He just bought me a gup!

Way better then FLOWERS!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

You need to keep him around. Some other fish women might want to steal him  . What kind of guppy did he get you?


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

My husband feeds my parrots every morning and is doing the dishes right now, while I goof around on the internet...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

i think he's the lucky one!!!!!!!!! which guppy did he get you? dont temme it was the red one!!!!!!!


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I think its a dragon one but now I am looking at it I may be just a red cobra. Oh well....

I still love him LOL.


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Any pictures of it?


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep I can get them to HOLD STILL!!

I will def put them up!


----------

